# Veronica Mars



## jenna (Mar 11, 2007)

Seriously, this show rocks so much! It's so damn clever, the characters are great, the writing is brilliant.. Who else loves it?


----------



## Talysia (Mar 11, 2007)

I haven't seen too much of it, but what I did see wasn't too bad.  I'll have a better look the next time it's on.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 11, 2007)

My husband, one of our daughters, and I are addicted to this series.  (Although Daisy is very angry because of the turn the Veronica/Logan relationship has taken.)

We're not happy that they've put the show on the shelf until May.  They are threatening to make this the last season, too.   But the way they schedule these things --on and off, and throw in some reruns in between new episodes, like they did last year -- it's no wonder if some shows never get a chance to build (and keep) the audience they deserve.  Stupid TV programmers.

I'm still trying to figure out whether allowing her to solve the mysteries more quickly than the last two seasons actually works.  The season-long mystery did become confusing last year, because of all the breaks in the schedule, which made it hard to remember and keep track of all the clues.  But the mini mysteries don't engage me the way the big mysteries in seasons 1 and 2 did.  Maybe because Veronica has less at stake in solving them.


----------



## jenna (Mar 14, 2007)

They haven't given it great treatment here either. They started off the first season during the summer non-ratings period which is basically like saying "this show is too crap to make it" so that wasn't good. Then through the second season they kept changing the days, they ended up moving it to Friday, then just kept pushing it back until it ended up being on at 10:40 or 11:30 each week, depending what else was on. They actually pushed it back one week to show the 12940328579892834092389065986th repeat of Sleepless In Seattle . Their excuse is that it doesn't rate well enough to be shown in prime time, but how can it rate well enough if they don't give it the chance in the first place?

I'm not sure exactly where we're up to in season 2, but I'm sure we're very close to the end, the last episode was where they had the Alterna-Prom. That was just too AAARRGGHH with the Veronica/Logan thing. I'm hoping we get season 3 soon, I can't wait for the college eps..

I hadn't heard that they were talking about it ending   I don't know what I'd do then..


----------



## angrybuddhist (Apr 8, 2007)

Here's the latest info on Veronica Mars future:  E! - Kristin's Blog - Updated: Veronica Canceled? Here's What I Know... - Kristen Bell
I hope it comes back, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Connavar (Apr 8, 2007)

I am a fan of this show.  I adore Veronica,Logan(his uber funny),
Wallace,Weevil.


I dont usually like highscool shows but i love this one.


----------

